

$160,000-a-year geek to consolidate state computer system - whenimgone
http://www.tulsaworld.com/news/article.aspx?subjectid=16&articleid=20110404_16_A1_ULNSbh985749

======
mgkimsal
Good on him - best of luck. Wading through state bureaucracy is generally a
nightmare, and he'll need a lot of political backing to make much of this
happen. Certainly there's a technical component to it, but the decisions that
led to most state gov't tech nightmares weren't based on technical merit in
the first place.

